# Bucket nestboxes



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

I am thinking about trying the bucket nest box thing thing that I've seen discussed here. I breed in the winter and am attracted to the enclosed nature of the plastic Bucket for warmth and privacy factors but worry that moisture may build and and get soupy in there, and relative air quality. Thoughts or experiences?


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Maybe this is a bad sign about my idea


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I think an open air nest is better than enclosed plastic . I have had babies born and raised in many types of bowls, boxes and ground nest and found that good air flow is key to good health so if you do try this you might find the need to change the nesting material if it gets too wet. The babies need to be able to poop out of the nest when they get older and a deep bucket or bowl might be a problem. I don't have any now but I let some of my breeders keep the same nest spot for 3 years and the "bowl" of the nest was dried poop and I had NO health issues because it was dry.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

i think they are too, i just don't have the space or funds for building wooden permanent nest boxes right now. looking for experiences and info about making this work, or otherwise.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Plastic buckets are not the way to go.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> Plastic buckets are not the way to go.


Agree the air quality in the bucket is no good, if you cant afford wood go to the free section of craigslist you can always find some thing.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://rochester.craigslist.org/zip/4177074141.html

I could make a lot of nest boxes with these.
Dave


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*thanks*

pete, thanks for the idea, didn't think of that. ace, thanks for an answer i can't use or learn from.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

aarongreen123 said:


> I am thinking about trying the bucket nest box thing thing that I've seen discussed here. I breed in the winter and am attracted to the enclosed nature of the plastic Bucket for warmth and privacy factors but worry that moisture may build and and get soupy in there, and relative air quality. *Thoughts *or experiences?


You asked and I gave you mine. Don't like it ..Ok


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

you're right thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't see a problem with the buckets, chickens use them, why not pigeons, you could actually take the bucket out if you had it leaning on a table or stand that held them like a shoe rack, take them out and wash them when the babies are about weaned. you could always use a two inch drill hole and put some holes in the side to allow a bit of circulation. another idea is a shelf cabinet no one wants and modify it if need be.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I just never liked buckets I just think they would hold to much moisture. Chickens may use them, but the baby chicks don't live in them for 30 days.
Dave


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

the holes are a necessity i think. i like your idea of drilling them along the bottom of where they sit. was planning on building some sort of frame that they can sit on, or something with big holes in it that they can slip into, either way i want them easily removed and replaced. i have twice as many as i need, so i figure i can go in there and replace one with babies in it by moving them over and take the dirty one outside to deal with and no one would be any the wiser.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Milk crates are simple if you can find some.Used them a couple years ago and still use a couple here and there.You can cut an opening and stack them on top of each other or use them different ways like I have here.No room for two nest bowls but-----


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*milk crates*

those things are like gold around here, i watched all summer and when you could find one here or there someone wanted 10 bucks each at a garage sale. i'm cheap. ultimately i will do what i have to do but i'm determined to use what i have for free, as long as i can make it work for the birds.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

Old book shelves can be made into compartments very easily.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

What ever you decide on you must remember that the floor of the NEST can't be smooth and, or, slippery, The young need traction to keep their feet under themselves if not they will develop spay legs which is a death sentence for the babies.

The picture of the milk crate nests have a bowl in them made of rough texture material which I believe costs about .75 cents. You can't get any cheaper than that. You could simple place some of those around the loft and the birds will find them and make it their own nest spot. Try leaning pieces of wood scraps against the wall to semi cover the bowls. You will have ground nesters in no time flat. Also if you can get your hands on some straw place 4 or 5 incher in the entire loft and they will build their own nest on the floor, after breeding season just replace all the soiled bedding.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I almost forgot to ask you are you talking 5 gal buckets? if so and you have a lot of them you could simply cut the bottom off of them say about 3 or 4 inches and screw them the wall, about a foot apart , you could even make nice rows , but you will still need nesting material to fill the bottom up so the babies will be off the plastic. The bucket bottoms work best in the corner so you can get 4 screw in each one to hold them up. Kitty litter buckets work well too. They will also work as a waterer if you have a hole drill about 1 1/2 inch so the bird can stick their heads in to drink. I get 5 gal. buckets from farm and fleet store with a lid for about $3.00 , put 3 holes in just above where one gal. of water would sit. They even work well in winter without heaters, simply flip the frozen water bucket over and tap with your foot and the ice will fall out, you can get by with filling twice a day if it freezes where you live. Just a few more bucket ideas for you to think about.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

thanks guys! i am planning to use straw and or pine needles, have a good source for them as long as i can get out there while they're still dry. i've had several ground nesters, hasn't really seemed to create an issue although it does strike me as against the grain instinct wise so it makes me wonder whats missing, i have however seen some old pictures of old lofts where the nest boxes were all very intentially placed near the floor with perches above. i can see this helping to keep some of the activity of other birds away from nested hens. i have some 5 gallon and some 3.5 gallon which are just shorter 5 gallon pails. my experiment with an upright bucket nest with a hole cut in it to simulate a cavity in a cliff or something like that. i figure options must appeal at some level as no matter what i've done in the past theres always been some pair that surprises me.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I've never understood why some birds choose the floor to nest, I have more nest boxes than pairs and always have a pair or two that choose to make the nest on the ground.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the idea of the old shelfing unit put to use too. speaking of thrifty also at the dollar general if you find kitten litter boxes they make great nesting "bowels" when filled with pine curls and let them build a nest on that, easy to clean and keep the poop mound easier to clean up, they fit in my nest boxes perfectly so that is something to think on if you want to use those. here is a link to a simple unit someone made.
http://www.abbeylawn.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/STANDARD-SET-4-NEST-BOXES-MESH-FRONT-001.jpg


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Our local tractor Supply has them for 6$. Hard to get for free now, I think they recycle them.......


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

milk crates that is...


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

target has some for under 4 on their site


----------

